

Show HN: Tehda, an iPad TeuxDeux client - jebstuart
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tehda/id528130254?mt=8

======
jebstuart
I saw from another post that TeuxDeux is a popular way to manage your todo
list around here, so I figured you might be interested in the iPad app I made
for it.

If you want to try it, use one of these promo codes:

NT6L4YK4PLYY 9A9WWPXAX3MP 74HPTJJAKA9E HJ6WPE9PM9EP MHK7FEHRNT7P FPFJFJYHYYRR
T9K66JJPAE79 KPXM37AXX7TX NYJ7TERHHXTR 7RK44J7KNJR6

If those run out, I'll make some more. Thanks for checking it out!

